# Hello Fellow Horse Lovers!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there! welcome the HF  he is so gorgeous!! what kind eyes too. You will find this site so helpful and welcoming. Look forward to hearing more from you and good luck on your competition 

-Lacy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Have fun posting.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 11, 2008)

His eyes do represent his peronsality. But not so much that he is greedy for treats haha. 

The first time I got on his back, I fell in love. I have never experienced that feeling before towards a horse.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

WHOO HOO!!! ANOTHER SADDLEBRED PERSON!!!! 

   

Welcome to the forum!


----------

